# Prize Winning Garlic



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A little late posting but took 1st place ribbons for the fourth year in a row






, had a pretty good crop.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats hassell

you want to sell and mail me some?

the wife and i love garlic


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey, that looks good! But, that blue one is run of the mill.

Congrats on the award.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> congrats hassell
> 
> you want to sell and mail me some?
> 
> the wife and i love garlic


 Sold out in 4 hrs. at the garlic festival, sorry.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

glenway said:


> Hey, that looks good! But, that blue one is run of the mill.
> 
> Congrats on the award.


 Stepdaughter was here so that is not my normal brand.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice work


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats hassell !!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*GRATS Buddy * :biggrin:

sb


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats...hassell


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I will atest to the fact your Garlic is a true winner. Best I ever had and can still remember opening that box with the busted jar and the aroma passing thru the entire house. I set it in the pantry for a couple a weeks just for the aroma. Top notch Hassell congrats!!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Gotta agree with ya BigD. Miss K calls it Ricks magic powder. :stirthepot:

Had an outfit up form the desert last spring for dinner and they couldn't figure out what that special flavor was in their grub. All she would tell'em is it came from a land far, far away in the cold north country.LOL.

Oh----------- Congrats to you and Cindy, Rick------------------- AGAIN. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone, we're a small time grower compared to some of the big growers that show up for the 1 day event, as we sold out so quick I think word has gotten around. I plopped the elephant garlic down as a grower was filling out his entry form and told him it was one of our little ones --- he left everything on the table and walked -- good for a chuckle.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

^lol Scaring off the new guys! :runforhills:

Good looking garlic, congrats on the ribbons!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Too bad you sold out already. I too would have liked to buy some from you as I can't seem to get garlic to grow in the dirt I have. So this planting season you will have to put in extra for SGB and I for sure. Everyone else place your order now so he plants enough to go around. lol

Congratulations on winning 1st place.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Got the main garlic in the ground yesterday ( 3000 ), just the elephant to plant yet. DW - if you can grow onions you can grow garlic.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

From the sound of things your gonna have to get a bigger piece of dirt Rick.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> From the sound of things your gonna have to get a bigger piece of dirt Rick.LOL.
> 
> awprint:


 Geez I know, as it was I ran out of room so Cindy created 2 funky rows and added 1 more by putting it between an already planted row.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

hassell said:


> Got the main garlic in the ground yesterday ( 3000 ), just the elephant to plant yet. DW - if you can grow onions you can grow garlic.


The onions didn't hardly grow at all this year either. I think I will have to get the soil tested and see what it needs or maybe it is just plain old worn out dirt. I did haul in a bunch of dirt from a freinds field, supposed to be 25 year old area of manure. Might be too rich in something? Also we had a very cool and wet summer which could add to the problem I suppose.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

As you mentioned DW, a soil test should be your first step in growing any type of crop. All crops remove nutrients (N, P, K) from the soil year after year. If these nutrients aren't replaced, theres nothing left in the soil for a new crop to use to grow.

Oh, oh,--- here comes a tall tale.LOL------->>>> One of the neighbors that moved up here to the high country a couple seasons ago stop by last spring and asked why I was disking a few acres of dryland ground. I told her I was gonna plant some Orchard/Brome grass in the newly worked up area. She giggled (shes one of those horsey people that think they know everything--- not real smart, but kinda cute.lol) and bet me a case of beer it wouldn't grow since I wasn't going to run water on it.

She stopped in at the end of last Aug. when she saw me mowing this place for a chat. We walked through the new hay and she was amazed. The grass in that field was ball tall, and she put an order in right then and there for 200 bales of the O grass. As I was walk'in back to the tractor she yelled back to me--- "I'll put your beer over by the bottom shed". As I climbed onto the old ford I shook my head and chuckled to myself and thought--- just another pilgrim.lol.

She tell folks down in the cliffs I can grow hay on a rock--- yeah--- right.

Point is--- its not very hard to grow a good crop if you give it what it needs.

Most folks have a NRCS extension office nearby. They usually have the soil test forms used by the state university that does the testing. The test cost $14.00 here. Theres a box on the form where you fill in what crop your planting, and they'll tell you the amount of N, P, K your soil is lacking for what ever crop your growing along with their yield projection.

The neighbor cutie thinks I just worked the ground, tossed some seed and stood back to watch it grow--- I cant grow hay on rocks either.lol.

My last soil test was 120 lbs of N, 40 lbs of P and 0 lbs of K for a projected yield of 4 tons per acre or 120 bales.

As it turned out, the time and money spent "preparing" the soil was well worth it. My hay crop came in at 3 tons per acre or 90 bales per.

So that's my magic green thumb--- get your soil tested and have a great garden.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great report Cat, I don't go to that extremes as that test is 10x more up here but have used the small test kits, 90% of garden foliage gets tilled back in, rotation of crops and planting fall rye as a green manure cover crop. Onions and garlic don't like wet feet, a lot of people lost their garlic crops again this year and I think because of over watering from the conversations we had with them -- we don't water ours at all, we keep an eye on it though if we think it needs some.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Of coarse the radioactivity helps some too ! 
Hassell grows kohlrabi the size of beach balls. One of them could actually talk...... It was an evil kohlrabi......

I will also attest to Ricks garlic. He's been kind enough to ship some down for several years now and it is the best. You don't have to use it like the store bought stuff as his is easily double strength.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

HA !! Yes the kohlrabi.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

I don't go to crazy..., I used to get horse manure and till in the fall but I ended up having massive blooms of thistles. It was free, but a pain in the butt hauling it and having that many thistles in it I'm not too happy.. Soooo. We just starting rabbit farming this year and we have a bunch of pellets ready to grind in. Come spring we should have another good batch to till in come spring


----------

